# 50+ Degrees through Feb. here in N. Va.



## phofmann (Feb 15, 2007)

Just got a look at the extended forcast for my area 50+ for the rest of the month.:realmad: :realmad: . Oh well, at least theres still online poker and this site to keep me busy!


----------



## phofmann (Feb 15, 2007)

*Suprize Suprize!!!!!*

Guess they were wrong!!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Considering that the average high for Arlington is 49 degrees today, you are getting lucky.


----------

